

ZooKeeper: Updating thousands of configuration files in under a second - jondot
http://code.zynga.com/2011/08/updating-thousands-of-configuration-files-in-under-a-second/

======
thwarted
tl;dr: Zynga uses zookeeper.

I was extremely disappointed with this blog post. It reads like a ninth grade
composition assignment, and is extremely lacking in details.

------
mcmire
Well I'd kind of like to know _how_ they extended ZooKeeper to do that.

~~~
srjk
Maybe just zk clients that listen to updates (watchers) on specific znodes?
Business/validation logic can be on clients that can either be embedded in the
app or write out to a config file consumed by another process.

